# (H)SM(W)Lots of different things



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Have Dread with TL Laz painted tabletop decals painted over now is just basicaly red or orange.
Looking for Necron destroyers,Empire knights,Ogre Bulls,Brett Knights,Empire Outriders,Empire current book,or Brett Current book.
Make offer


----------

